# Unsatisfying sex....



## Onatable (Jan 18, 2018)

I'm new to this forum but most of the people on here are insightful so I pose a question to everyone. I'm in a relationship with a great guy. I love him very much. We go out often and we have fun together. I see myself having a happy future with him. The problem is I'm starting to feel unsatisfied when we have sex. It used to last longer and for some reason, his penis feels smaller to me than it did before. Also, because of our schedule, we don't have sex as often as we used to and now I find myself attracted to a coworker. He's married but tall with big hands. I imagine his penis is probably bigger than my boyfriend's and how much better it would feel inside me. I also imagine his hands touching my breasts and the various sex positions we would try. I don't masturbate but I just started watching porn, although I dont think porn makes me feel any better. My boyfriend is 10 years older than I am and has always tried to make me happy in bed. He used to please me but lately not so much. He's never caused me to orgasm but I was ok with that as long as the friction from sex was there. We had oral sex the other day and that wasn't even good. I gave him instruction on what to do and he still didn't do a good job. How do I tell him he's not pleasing me in bed without hurting his feelings or maybe I shouldn't say anything and just start masturbating?


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

oh i bet you're going to have a _great_ future with him if you're fantasizing about other dudes already


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

WTH? Keep searching if this is how you feel. If it isn't good now, at the beginning when it should be, it probably isn't going to get much better, especially if you are already fantasizing about other guys. Do your current BF a favor and cut him loose to find someone who will be happy with him.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Taking bets on the longevity of the OP here and keeping my cards close ...


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Onatable said:


> .....I love him very much. We go out often and we have fun together. I see myself having a happy future with him.
> 
> The problem is* I'm starting to feel unsatisfied when we have sex*. *It used to last longer and for some reason, his penis feels smaller to me than it did before.* Also, because of our schedule, we don't have sex as often as we used to and
> 
> ...


Wow, your boyfriend deserves better! It is time for you to move on. 

You should schedule some IC time potential with a sex therapist. You need to figure your own motives if for no other reason than so your next relationship will not fail like this.

Good luck.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Has any sex partner been able to give you orgasms?


Open honest comunication is always best. 

Honey i have to tell you something ...I have hever orgasmed with you. Can we buy some toys and try some different stuff ?


----------



## shaillythomas (Jan 12, 2018)

Communication is a key of any successful relationship. so talk to your boyfriend about your problem. I am sure after telling your problem you and your partner can find a better solution of this. If the problem is only size then don't worry, lots of medication in the market to increase the size.


----------



## Windwalker (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmmm. Against my better judgment, I'll bite.

Did the dis-satisfaction with your boyfriend's penis start before your infatuation with the co-worker or after?

On a side note,
'I see myself having a happy future with him."

I wonder what his opinion would be if he knew about the co-worker?

Send your boyfriend here and we will straighten him out.


----------

